# If a Pro



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

were to come to your course. and play from the same tees as you (assuming you play from the whites and not the tips), How low would he go, do you think?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

most of the course I play aren't the hardest in the world so I'd say he'd prob shot 4-5 under par off a par 70 the course record is current 67.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

We were talking the other day about what Tiger could shoot on one leg at Calusa Country Club. I suggested if he stood on one leg, even the right leg, and just used upper body strength, from the white tees where we played, he would still easily break par if he could keep his ball in the fairways. If he hit it in the rough, he might have problems moving it very far.

Given a healthy pro, from the white tees, there no reason to believe some of the PGA Tour guys wouldn't shoot in the low 60's. The point is, they could reach all the par 4's with drivers and wedges, plus there would be a couple in the 350 yard range they could drive. They would be able to hit all the par 5's in 2 with one possible exception, just because the green is so small and guarded. With all the par 3 holes between 160 and 170 yards, they would be in 9 iron or wedge range again, so you have to expect them to get it close.

Finally, regardless of its other faults, Calusa has pretty good greens, so I expect they would putt well and make lots of birdies.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the reason I posted this, we had a pro (Gary Rusnak, played on PGA tour 1999, last year(2007) on the asian tour), and he played along with our mens league tournament, and played from the whites, he shot -2 (69, par is 71). I knew we had a tough course, and to me this proved it


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Nationwide Tour plays a tournament here at a course about a mile from my house. When they came to town last year, the greens committee felt guilty about how hard the course was because it rained and the rough became impossible to recover from. Some of the guys actually injured themselves trying to be too heroic from the rough.

They also had it set up to be about 7400 yards long, so with tons of rain, drives were plugging immediately upon landing and nobody got any roll. It caused the pros to hit much longer shots into greens than they would have otherwise. The fact that their % of greens hit in regulation only slipped a very tiny bit is a testament to the talent these Nationwide players have. They simply handled it like nothing was different.

Set up the way they had it, I wonder if I could handle it any better than the amateur who played Torrey Pines before the U.S. Open? I wonder if I would break 100? If I went over to Micosukkee Golf & Country Club right now, the back tees they used wouldn't even be cut, allowing me to tee it up and play it from the longest yardage. Thank God for that small miracle.

But, from the white tees, I bet those guys would eat it up alive...


----------

